# 1995 e38 740il running rough



## silverball (May 15, 2005)

Ok its my sons car, and it has 130k on it. Problem is intermitent rough running, it will start fine and run like a dream then out of the blue it runs like is only using 4 cylinders. It may clear up on its own and run great again. Some times it starts rough and then clears up after 10 minutes of running. Becuase its so spotting i am leaning towards either bad fuel filter, or maybe wires, and other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

95 4.0 V8 Nikasil issue. Manufacture defect that is probably not covered under warranty any longer. Only fix is to replace the motor.


----------

